# #'s of Saugeye stocked



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone know how many saugeyes were stocked in each lake this year ? Dnr reports 9,100,000 were stocked but they don't give how much for each lake .


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

They used to break the numbers down by year on the ODNR website, but I now see where they revamped it and dumbed down a lot of their stocking info. Guess we'll have to go back to using that stone age device (telephone) .


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea the phone maybe the best way to go now


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

This info is still on the ODNR website. Look under Fishing Prospects, the click the region, then the lake in question.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Saildog, I think it depends on the lake. Some lakes are still showing a breakdown by year (CJ Brown walleye) while others only mention the year they started stocking them (Alum & Hoover saugeye).


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry. Just looked at my favorite lakes and those happened to be ones they listed...


----------

